# Ignition Switch Problem, car tries to start on its own!



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone had to change out the ignition switch yet? Wonder how hard it is. Mine went bad today and developed into the car starting on its own problem we've seen here before. I was down in the garage earlier vacuuming out the car, all the sudden the lights began to flash and the car tried to start! The key was in the ignition but in the full off position. I reached in and removed the key and everything stopped. After several attempts I was not able to duplicate the trying to start problem but was able to detect a short in the switch, if you leave the key in the ignition and open the door the car bell rings as a reminder but if you touch the switch at all the car will go dead as though you removed the key.

If you had the dealer do it how much did it cost?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There was some discussion on this topic a while back here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/123289-car-starts-itself.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Something Beyond Comprehension is happening to a little Cruze on this street in this house. A man has been sent for as a last resort…


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Called my dealer today, they want about $350 to replace the switch! I've sent a message to Chevy Customer Care to see if they can help. This type of thing is not normal and should be covered by GM.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> Called my dealer today, they want about $350 to replace the switch! I've sent a message to Chevy Customer Care to see if they can help. This type of thing is not normal and should be covered by GM.


File a complaint with NHTSA


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

In my very short experience with Chevy Customer Care, I found it better to ask questions on the forum and speak with Customer care and then go to the dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Called my dealer today, they want about $350 to replace the switch! I've sent a message to Chevy Customer Care to see if they can help. This type of thing is not normal and should be covered by GM.


Hello cruze01,

I can confirm that we have received your private message, and we will be responding to it shortly. We look forward to continuing our conversation there.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I found this TSB on the web that describes my problem but cant seem to get the whole story! Can anyone hear look it up for me and the recommended fix?
TSB PI-1329


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruze01 said:


> I found this TSB on the web that describes my problem but cant seem to get the whole story! Can anyone hear look it up for me and the recommended fix?
> TSB PI-1329


I was able to access it on nhtsa.gov, but it was harder than it should be.

Quick summery: replace the key lock. 

If you're still in B2B, the labor time is 0.5 hr. 

To see the actual PDF, go to: https://www.nhtsa.gov/recalls#vehicle

Enter "2013 Chevrolet Cruze" ("Chevy" doesn't work)
Click on "Manufacturer Communications"
Click in "Electrical systems"
On page 2, you should be able to find "PI-1329"
Expand that listing (click on "+")
Expand "Associated Document"
Click on the PDF file.

There's a whole treasure trove of stuff there someone should harvest and make more addressable.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks to ChevyGuy for the help! 

This is the answer to my problem!

Service Bulletin
File in Section: -
Bulletin No.: PI1329
Date: October, 2014
PRELIMINARY INFORMATION
Subject: Vehicle Power Modes or Starts by Itself When Key is Put in the Ignition or Left in the
Ignition in the Off Position
Models: 2013-2015 Buick Encore
2012-2015 Chevrolet Cruze
2012-2015 Chevrolet Sonic
2013-2015 Chevrolet Trax
Condition/Concern
Customer may comment that when they put their key in the ignition or when they leave their key in the ignition, the
vehicle will power up that may include cranking and/or crank and start of engine for a brief period of time. Key in
warning chime will also be inoperative. May also manifest as a low or dead battery after sitting for long periods of
time with key left in ignition.
Note:
Manual Transmission equipped vehicles have a clutch activation safety switch that will inhibit the starter
operation unless the clutch is engaged (pressed in). Manual transmission vehicles may experience the power
moding, but will not experience the cranking or starting concern with the clutch in the released position due to this
safety device.
The ignition cylinder actuator which is used to activate the key reminder circuit may wear excessively during use. If
sufficient wear occurs, there will be limited travel of the trigger and minimal contact force between the key reminder
circuit terminals. This minimal contact may cause a degradation in the voltage seen by the BCM which may be
interpreted by the BCM as a command to power mode or crank.
Recommendation/Instructions
Replace the ignition cylinder and verify that key in warning chime is working properly after repair. Refer to Ignition
Lock Cylinder Replacement in SI. Charge the battery as required.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my car back today! All is well now but you'll never guess what it cost...

According to this TSB it needed a $21,00 part (GM Parts Direct Price) and 1/2 hr to install. I expected around $100 bucks. Dealer charged me $321.00 to fix it! That's ridiculous! Hope none of you guys encounter this issue but given there is a TSB out on it many of you will.

Thanks to our GM customer service team here on CruzeTalk, they helped me get it resolve and did give me $100 voucher to offset the cost a bit.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I wonder if lubricating the lock mechanism regularly would prevent this problem from ever occurring. Any thoughts?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> I wonder if lubricating the lock mechanism regularly would prevent this problem from ever occurring. Any thoughts?


Probably not a bad idea! I did notice that they loaded the new one up with white grease. All over the key and now in my pocket:angry:


----------

